# HAPPY Memorial Day Weekend



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

I would just like to wish all my new friends south of the border a very Happy Memorial Day weekend.
 I know lots of things will be smoked/cooked this weekend . So i am looking forward to many great
 looking cooks when they are posted  here at SMF

So i know lots of you already have your foods probably started soaking or smoking. So please all have a 
safe and fun holiday

David .... from " North of the border "


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

Thanks David! Have a great weekend!


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 29, 2021)

Enjoy your cookout.

Please take a few seconds to thank all those service members who  died for our country and made our cookouts possible.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 29, 2021)

Thank you David.  Same to you and yours.


----------



## PPG1 (May 29, 2021)

Thanks David.  Have a great weekend


----------



## FishinHuntinKev (May 29, 2021)

Thanks David, you and yours also and to all have a great weekend.


----------



## normanaj (May 29, 2021)

Thanks David.

Won't be much happening here as its in the 40s,raining and the wind is absolutely jamming.Same for tomorrow and even Monday isn't looking all that great.In the end its not about the weather or the parties its for those that sacrificed it all.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks David! Have a great weekend!


Will do Steve , you also thanks for the comment

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> Please take a few seconds to thank all those service members who died for our country and made our cookouts possible



Yes Bill that is the main reason for the holiday, same as us on Remembrance Day, It really is about those who gave , so we could be able to chose what we wanted to do
in life.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Thank you David.  Same to you and yours.



Thanks Mike, for the comment and the like. 
Pretty cold here 6 deg ( Celsius ) rain, probably smoke something tomorrow
where i have the Smoke Shack to stay in to stay dry and warm while i smoke

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Thanks David.  Have a great weekend



Thanks PPG1 for the like and the comment
You also


David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

FishinHuntinKev said:


> Thanks David, you and yours also and to all have a great weekend.



Thanks Kev for the like and the comment

You and yours also

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> Won't be much happening here as its in the 40s,raining and the wind is absolutely jamming.Same for tomorrow and even Monday isn't looking all that great.In the end its not about the weather or the parties its for those that sacrificed it all.



Thanks Norman for the like and the comment

  Same here , pretty cold here 6 deg C. ( approx 40 F ) rain, probably smoke something tomorrow
where i have the Smoke Shack to stay in to stay dry and warm while i smoke

  And yes for you folks it is about all who gave all, for the  freedom to do what you want

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for the likes


 GonnaSmoke



 mike243


David


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 29, 2021)

Have a Great weekend! Be safe everyone!


----------



## Winterrider (May 29, 2021)

Service Men And Women,
Thank You All Past and Present for your service and tremendous sacrifice.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> Have a Great weekend! Be safe everyone!




 Well said Justin, thanks for the like and comment

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Service Men And Women,
> Thank You All Past and Present for your service and tremendous sacrifice.



Yes Winterrider, thanks to everyone on both sides of the border that keep and kept both of our countries safe and strong

Safe and fun weekend to all

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Thanks 

 Fueling Around
  for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Thanks 
9
 912smoker
  for the like

David


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

Happy Memorial Day to you too!
I hope everybody is having friends over & getting the smoker up to temp, but let’s not forget about what this holiday is about. The soldiers who gave their lives so we can BBQ in freedom. One of those soldiers was my daughter who I greatly miss, so this day is kind of bittersweet for Judy & I. We usually BBQ something, but it’s just Judy & I, no party! We just sit & talk about all the good times we had with her, and usually get drunk in the process.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2021)

Thank You David !!
And You have a nice Weekend too.
I have too many Friends & Family to remember, once again.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Thank you Al for the comment 
Very sorry to you and your wife for your loss. And to everyone else who gave for the freedom that we all enjoy today. 
To all the service  and civilian people that gave all here at home and on other soils to give us our lifestyle that take for granted
on both sides of the border
Thank you, Thank you

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You David !!
> And You have a nice Weekend too.
> I have too many Friends & Family to remember, once again.
> 
> Bear



I know Bear that this is a day of thinking of and remembering who gave the most for the life style that we all enjoy. I know we are on opposite sides of the borders
but we have mostly fought on and for the same ideas. 
God bless everyone that did this for us today.

Everyone have fun but remember why we can

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

Thanks 

 WaterinHoleBrew
  for the like

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 31, 2021)

Thanks 

 JLeonard
 for the like

David


----------



## PPG1 (May 31, 2021)

Keep the flags displayed.  Our flag waves not from wind, but from the last breath of each soldier who paid the ultimate sacrifice to protect it.


----------

